# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  Καμένο τροφοδοτικό από ενισχυτή kenwood ka-60

## gt1

Καλησπέρα σε όλους έχω τον παραπάνω ενισχυτή και είναι καμένο το τροφοδοτικό του το οποίο δεν υπάρχει και για περιέλιξη μου ζητάνε 70+.. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να μάθω τι τάσεις έβγαζε ούτως ώστε να προσαρμόσω κάποιο άλλο? 
Φωτογραφία0014.jpgΦωτογραφία0015.jpg

----------


## PCMan

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους έχω τον παραπάνω ενισχυτή και είναι καμένο το τροφοδοτικό του το οποίο δεν υπάρχει και για περιέλιξη μου ζητάνε 70+.. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να μάθω τι τάσεις έβγαζε ούτως ώστε να προσαρμόσω κάποιο άλλο? 
> Φωτογραφία0014.jpgΦωτογραφία0015.jpg


Προφανώς εννοείς καμμένο μετασχηματιστή και όχι τροφοδοτικό.
Όταν το βάζεις στην πρίζα, τί ακριβώς συμβαίνει?
Πόσα Watt λέει ότι τραβάει ο ενισχυτής?
Πόσα Watt λέει ότι βγάζει ο ενισχυτής?
Τα δύο μπλε καλώδια βγάζουν καθόλου τάση?
Γιατί λείπουν ασφάλειες και υπάρχουν κομμένα καλώδια?
Τι γράφουν πάνω τους οι δύο μεγάλοι πυκνωτές κατω αριστερά?

----------


## gt1

> Προφανώς εννοείς καμμένο μετασχηματιστή και όχι τροφοδοτικό.
> Όταν το βάζεις στην πρίζα, τί ακριβώς συμβαίνει?
> Πόσα Watt λέει ότι τραβάει ο ενισχυτής?
> Πόσα Watt λέει ότι βγάζει ο ενισχυτής?
> Τα δύο μπλε καλώδια βγάζουν καθόλου τάση?
> Γιατί λείπουν ασφάλειες και υπάρχουν κομμένα καλώδια?
> Τι γράφουν πάνω τους οι δύο μεγάλοι πυκνωτές κατω αριστερά?


Μετασχηματιστή εννοώ.
Είναι νεκρός δεν δουλεύει τίποτα.
250watt.
Δεν γράφει.
Κανένα καλώδιο δεν βγάζει τάση εκτός από τα 120/220.
Γιατί ξήλωσα τον μετασχηματιστή*.*
42volt 6800mf 85c. 
Ο μετασχηματιστής γράφει στις εξόδους 1 στο μπλε 23 στο κόκκινο 45 στο μαύρο 67 στο κόκκινο 8 στο μπλε
Φωτογραφία0017.jpg

----------


## PCMan

> 42volt 6800mf 85c


Πιθανόν να κάηκε η θερμοασφάλεια που υπάρχει κάπου χωμένη μέσα στο πρωτεύον. Μέτρα με πολύμετρο στη θέση Ω το τύλιγμα των 220V και πες μας τι σου λέει. Αν είναι άπειρο, τότε υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να κάηκε η ασφάλεια. Βρες την, άλλαξε την ή γεφύρωσε την και μετά μέτρα τι τάσεις βγάζει. Μπορεί να μην την βρεις ή να μην μπορέσεις να την φτάσεις(συνήθως την χώνουν βαθιά και κάποιες φορές δεν φαίνεται καν). Αν γίνει αυτό, τότε θα βάλουμε τις τάσεις στο περίπου.
Αν την αλλάξεις τότε ο μετασχηματιστής μπορεί να δουλέψει και έτσι, αλλά υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να πρόλαβαν και να βραχυκύκλωσαν κάποια τυλίγματα πριν προλάβει να καεί η ασφάλεια. Αν έγινε αυτό, τότε δεν θα μπορέσουμε να μετρήσουμε τάσεις και θα τις βάλουμε στο περίπου.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ο μετασχηματιστής πρέπει να αλλαχτεί.

Πάντως ο μετασχηματιστής είναι περίπου 2*20V με 25V(κάπου εκεί.) Για το άλλο τύλιγμα(δύο μπλε καλώδια) δεν έχω ιδέα, γιαυτό προσπάθησε να κάνεις αυτό που σου είπα πριν.

----------


## gt1

Τα 2 μπλε δείχνουν 2,8Ω και τα 2 κόκκινα με μαύρο δείχνουν 1,6Ω στην είσοδο (220) μου δείχνει 0Ω. Πρωτεύον εννοείς τον μετασχηματιστή έτσι? Αν ναι που πρέπει να ψάξω για την θερμοασφάλεια? Πρέπει να τον ξηλώσω? Επίσης αυτό εδώ Î¦Ï‰Ï„Î¿Î³ÏÎ±Ï&#82.jpgτι είναι? Του μέτρησα την αντίσταση και δεν μου βγάζει τίποτα..

----------


## PCMan

> Τα 2 μπλε δείχνουν 2,8Ω και τα 2 κόκκινα με μαύρο δείχνουν 1,6Ω στην είσοδο (220) μου δείχνει 0Ω. Πρωτεύον εννοείς τον μετασχηματιστή έτσι? Αν ναι που πρέπει να ψάξω για την θερμοασφάλεια? Πρέπει να τον ξηλώσω? Επίσης αυτό εδώ Î¦Ï‰Ï„Î¿Î³ÏÎ±Ï&#82.jpgτι είναι? Του μέτρησα την αντίσταση και δεν μου βγάζει τίποτα..


0Ω σημαίνει βραχυκύκλωμα. Θα έπρεπε μόλις μπει στην πρίζα, να ρίχνει την ασφάλεια του πίνακα. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι μετράς τις σωστές επαφές? Μήπως εννοείς άπειρο?

Πρωτεύον εννοώ την αριστερή μεριά του μετασχηματιστή. Εκεί που είναι το τύλιγμα των 220.
Κάπου μέσα στο πρωτεύον είναι η ασφάλεια, αλλά αν η μέτριση που έκανες είναι σωστή, τότε δεν έχει νόημα να την αλλάξεις γιατί ο μετασχηματιστής είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος και η ασφάλεια απείραχτη.

Αυτό που δείχνεις φαίνεται να είναι πυκνωτής. Δεν μπορείς να μετρήσεις αντίσταση στον πυκνωτή.

----------


## gt1

Οι μετρήσεις που έκανα είναι στα καλώδια που έχω κυκλωμένα Φωτογραφία0019.jpgστο πρωτεύον με τα 220volt δεν μου δείχνει τίποτα με τα 120volt μου δείχνει 0Ω βραχυκύκλωμα όμως δεν κάνει.

----------


## east electronics

Ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι 2χ24  βολτ και αφορα το κυριο κυκλωμα του ενισχυτη και απο μια προχειρη ματια το δευτερευον τυλιγμα τροφοδοτει μονο τα λαμπακια οποτε βλεπωντας τι ταση δουλεουν τα λαμπακια θα καταλαβεις και τι ταση ειναι το τυλιγμα ...

Παντως αυτο το μηχανημα για να ξαναπαιξει του ανθρωπινου πρεπει να ξηλωθουν ολοι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι, να καθαριστει ( ποτενσιομετρα διακοπτες )  και σαφως να γινει καποιος ελεγχος για το  εχει και αλλα καμμενα πριν προβεις στην αγορα του ιδιου του μετασχηματιστη τον οποιο φυσικα θα βαλεις σε τοροειδη και δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κοστισει παραπανω απο 30 ευρω 

επισης για να μην τον κανεις παραγγελια με δυο τυλιγματα και κοστισει παραπανω μπορεις να βαλεις εναν 2χ24 που υπαρχει σε οποιοδηποτε καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων ( εμεις εδω στην Αθηνα προτιμαμε τον Γιατρα )  και να προσθεσεις εναν οποιον δηποτε μικρο ακομα για να παραγεις τα 8 ( νομιζω βολτ ) που θελουν τα λαμπακια ....

Εαν εχει καμμενα εξοδου θα πρεπει να εισαι προσεκτικος μαζι του γιατι ο ενισχυτης αυτος δεν θα δεχθει ευκολα οτιδηποτε πανω του .... η πιθανοτητα να βρεις τρανσιστορ  2SD716-2SB686 αυθεντικα ειναι ΜΗΔΕΝ !!!! σαφως μπορεις να τα αλλαξεις με οτιδηποτε αλλο αλλα θα πρεπει να κανεις μια μικρη μετατροπη ωστε να προσθεσεις ρυθμιστικο για το ρευμα ηρεμιας γιατι απο την μανα του ο ενισχυτης αυτος καθως και πολλοι αλλοι του  KEN  δεν εχουν 

Αν χρειαστεις αλλη βοηθεια γραψε εδω 

φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## gt1

Τα λαμπάκια κατά 90% είναι 12volt οπότε τα 2 μπλε καλώδια του τροφοδοτικού είναι αποκλειστικά για τα λαμπάκια? Τα εξόδου είναι ΟΚ. Επίσης έχω κατασκευάσει το περιβόητο τροφοδοτικό πάγκου από PC, μπορώ να κάνω δοκιμές με αυτό? Και αν ναι που να δώσω τάση στα μπλε η στα κόκκινα?

----------


## east electronics

κατα κανονα τα λαμπακια στα ιαπωνικα μηχανηματα ειναι 8 βολτ αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις αν δεν δοκιμασεις ) η ανδεν διαβασεις τι γραφουν απανω  στα μπλε καλωδια μπορεις να τροφοδοτησεις αν θελεις αλλα μονο με εναλασσομενο .... αμεσως μετα εχει την γεφυρα και τον πυκνωτη μπορεις να τροφοδοτησεις πανω στον πυκνωτη προσεχωντας την πολικοτητα με συνεχες ...

τους πυκνωτες να αλλαξεις

----------


## PCMan

Άρα παίρνεις έναν μετασχηματιστή 2*24V στα 120-150VA (απ'ότι διάβασα, ο ενισχυτής βγάζει 30Wrms στο κανάλι) με ένα τύλιγμα 8V(η 12, ότι είναι τέλος πάντων) στα 5-10VA. Ρώτα στον γιατρά τιμή. Αν δεν συμφαίρει, πάρε δύο ξεχωριστούς.

Και όπως λέει και ο σάκης, τους πυκνωτές να αλλάξεις. Και ένα καλό φύσιμα και καθάρισμα τα ποτενσιόμετρα αν χρειάζεται.
Δηλαδή μαζί με την επισκευή, κάνεις και ένα service και γίνεται καινούριος.

----------


## gt1

OK ευχαριστώ πολύ ξεκινάω άμεσα τις δοκιμές και όπου κολλήσω ενημερώνω ..

----------


## gt1

> κατα κανονα τα λαμπακια στα ιαπωνικα μηχανηματα ειναι 8 βολτ αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις αν δεν δοκιμασεις ) η ανδεν διαβασεις τι γραφουν απανω  στα μπλε καλωδια μπορεις να τροφοδοτησεις αν θελεις αλλα μονο με εναλασσομενο .... αμεσως μετα εχει την γεφυρα και τον πυκνωτη μπορεις να τροφοδοτησεις πανω στον πυκνωτη προσεχωντας την πολικοτητα με συνεχες ...
> 
> τους πυκνωτες να αλλαξεις


Τα λαμπάκια φίλε μου δεν γράφουν κάτι πάνω τα τροφοδότησα με 8volt και υπολειτουργούσαν με 12volt οκ. Τελικά να δώσω τάση στα μπλε η στα κόκκινα?

----------


## PCMan

> Τα λαμπάκια φίλε μου δεν γράφουν κάτι πάνω τα τροφοδότησα με 8volt και υπολειτουργούσαν με 12volt οκ. Τελικά να δώσω τάση στα μπλε η στα κόκκινα?


Έδωσες 12V πάνω στο λαμπάκι?

Υπάρχει περίπτωση όντως να είναι 8V και με ανόρθωση και εξομάλυνση(αν υπάρχει) να γίνεται 11,2VDC. Όταν εσύ θα βάλεις όμως 12VAC, θα γίνει 17VDC και θα τα κάψεις.

Μπορεί να μην ισχύει τίποτα απο αυτά. Ο σάκης θα ξέρει καλύτερα.

Στα μπλε καλώδια το συνδέεις. Τα δύο κόκκινα και μαύρο είναι του ενισχυτή.

----------


## gt1

> Έδωσες 12V πάνω στο λαμπάκι?
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση όντως να είναι 8V και με ανόρθωση και εξομάλυνση(αν υπάρχει) να γίνεται 11,2VDC. Όταν εσύ θα βάλεις όμως 12VAC, θα γίνει 17VDC και θα τα κάψεις.
> 
> Μπορεί να μην ισχύει τίποτα απο αυτά. Ο σάκης θα ξέρει καλύτερα.
> 
> Στα μπλε καλώδια το συνδέεις. Τα δύο κόκκινα και μαύρο είναι του ενισχυτή.


Έδωσα 12v κατευθείαν στα λαμπάκια και δούλεψαν χωρίς να καούν για αρκετή ώρα.
Ο ενισχυτής θέλω να δουλέψει τα λαμπάκια δεν με ενδιαφέρουν προς το παρών οπότε θα δώσω 24 στα 2 κόκκινα και ότι γίνει..

----------


## PCMan

> Έδωσα 12v κατευθείαν στα λαμπάκια και δούλεψαν χωρίς να καούν για αρκετή ώρα.
> Ο ενισχυτής θέλω να δουλέψει τα λαμπάκια δεν με ενδιαφέρουν προς το παρών οπότε θα δώσω 24 στα 2 κόκκινα και ότι γίνει..


τι εννοείς 24???
Θέλεις -24 0 +24.

----------


## gt1

> τι εννοείς 24???
> Θέλεις -24 0 +24.


Εγώ έδωσα +24 0 +24 το τροφοδοτικό έκλεισε από προστασία και ο ενισχυτής δεν δούλεψε, σε ποιο καλώδιο πρέπει να δώσω -24 και σε ποιο +24?

----------


## ezizu

> Έδωσα 12v κατευθείαν στα λαμπάκια και δούλεψαν χωρίς να καούν για αρκετή ώρα.
> Ο ενισχυτής θέλω να δουλέψει τα λαμπάκια δεν με ενδιαφέρουν προς το παρών οπότε θα δώσω 24 στα 2 κόκκινα και ότι γίνει..





> τι εννοείς 24???
> Θέλεις -24 0 +24.





> Εγώ έδωσα +24 0 +24 το τροφοδοτικό έκλεισε από προστασία και ο ενισχυτής δεν δούλεψε, σε ποιο καλώδιο πρέπει να δώσω -24 και σε ποιο +24?


Νομίζω ότι κάτι δεν έχετε καταλάβει σωστά.Δεν μιλάτε για συμμετρικό τροφοδοτικό DC ,αλλά για μετασχηματιστή. Οι μετασχηματιστές δίνουν εναλλασόμενη τάση ( AC ,δηλαδή χωρίς πολικότητα ) και εσείς μιλάτε για συνεχή τάση ( DC ,δηλαδή με πολικότητα ).
Για να συνδέθεί σωστά ο μ/τ * ,θα πρέπει να συνδέσεις την μεσαία λήψη, του δευτερέυοντως τυλίγματος του μ/τ,στο μαύρο καλώδιο και τις δύο ακριανές λήψεις  του δευτερέυοντως του μ/τ, στα δυο κόκκινα καλώδια αντίστοιχα.Ο μετασχηματιστής,εν ολίγοις, θα πρέπει να έχει δευτερεύων με τάση 2x24V ( δηλαδή 24-0-24 ).Τα δύο μπλέ καλώδια,δεν ξέρω αν είναι τροφοδοσία μόνο για τα λαμπάκια,ή είναι και για κάποιο άλλο κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή, που ίσως να πρέπει να τροφοδοτηθεί και αυτό ( π.χ. κύκλωμα προστασίας ),για να λειτουργήσει ο ενισχυτής. 

* μ/τ= μετασχηματιστής.

Φιλικά.

----------


## PCMan

> Νομίζω ότι κάτι δεν έχετε καταλάβει σωστά.Δεν μιλάτε για συμμετρικό τροφοδοτικό DC ,αλλά για μετασχηματιστή. Οι μετασχηματιστές δίνουν εναλλασόμενη τάση ( AC ,δηλαδή χωρίς πολικότητα ) και εσείς μιλάτε για συνεχή τάση ( DC ,δηλαδή με πολικότητα ).
> Για να συνδέθεί σωστά ο μ/τ * ,θα πρέπει να συνδέσεις την μεσαία λήψη, του δευτερέυοντως τυλίγματος του μ/τ,στο μαύρο καλώδιο και τις δύο ακριανές λήψεις  του δευτερέυοντως του μ/τ, στα δυο κόκκινα καλώδια αντίστοιχα.Ο μετασχηματιστής,εν ολίγοις, θα πρέπει να έχει δευτερεύων με τάση 2x24V ( δηλαδή 24-0-24 ).Τα δύο μπλέ καλώδια,δεν ξέρω αν είναι τροφοδοσία μόνο για τα λαμπάκια,ή είναι και για κάποιο άλλο κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή, που ίσως να πρέπει να τροφοδοτηθεί και αυτό ( π.χ. κύκλωμα προστασίας ),για να λειτουργήσει ο ενισχυτής. 
> 
> * μ/τ= μετασχηματιστής.
> 
> Φιλικά.


Ναι μπερδεύτηκα, αυτό εννούσα. 24-0-24(48VAC με μεσαία λήψη). AC εννοείται.
Τα πρόσημα υπάρχουν μετά την ανόρθωση και γίνονται -34 0 +34. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει όμως.

Θες μετασχηματιστή με μεσαία λήψη. Όπως τα λέει ο σήφης.

----------

